# 357 Ruger Blackhawk



## Goodfella (Jan 26, 2004)

I just got a 357 Ruger Blackhawk from my uncle for working on his house. Now, I just don't know what to shoot through it.

Looking for advice about what grain etc. to shoot for target shooting accuracy or bear stopping power.

This is that 1955 to 62 model so it can shoot 38 special.

Wondering where to start so I don't have to spend so much trying different ammo.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

First, you lucky dog, for getting it in the first place. If I'm not mistaken, I think you can shoot 38 special loads in all 357's. There is some concern about leaving residue in the chamber after a igh number of shots, but this may be ********* tales. If you clean it well, including a copper jacket cleaner, there should not ever be a problem. For target loads, I think a lot of people shoot 148 gr wadcutters. You will just have to try out a large variety of ammo and see what yours shoots best. Sometimes people find that a 357 actually shoots 357 loads better than the more traditional 38 special target loads, not sure why. As for bear stopping power, use the 12 ga. The 357 should kill a bear, but I would not want to depend on it. It certainly is better than a 25 auto, by a big bunch, but just not enough for bear stopping. Heaviest loads I have seen are in the neighborhood of (I think!) 180 gr FMJ's, or Lee has a 180 gr semi-wadcutter mold. Some other co's also have heavy molds. Good luck.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

i believe you are right on the special in the 357 account, think i saw that on american shooter. dont try it vise versa though, it will explode


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Goodfella

I have not shot 357 much for a couple years. I had three at one time but two have gone by the wayside for 44 mags. In the past a couple thousand rounds a year was a slow year. Sdeprie is right about the 38 not being as accurate. The bullet has to jump further to engage the rifling, and the chances of it not engaging squarely is increased. Agreeing with sdeprie again, I would not shoot bear unless pressed. It will beat a pocket knife hands down, but there are better choices. If it is the only handgun you have by all means carry it. For short range the 180 gr Hornady XTP is a very good bullet. H110 will move it along faster than any other powder. Current manuals list 13.5 gr as maximum charge, and that will give you about 1250 fps out of an 8 inch barrel. Velocity will be reduced about 50 fps for each inch less in barrel length. Do not load H110 below 12.5 grains with the 180 gr bullet. H110 is dangerous when using reduced loads. For plinking and varmint hunting I would go with a 158 gr round nose flat point. I have been shooting ground squirrels, cottontail, and coyote with that bullet profile in 44 mag for years. They are hard cast and will leave much less lead in your barrel than soft wadcutters. They can also be pushed to velocities comparable to jacketed bullets. I know Unique is kind of a dirty powder (better now than it was in the past) but I still shoot many pounds of it 9 grains at a time in my 44. I would suggest 6 gr in your 357 mag with the 158 gr bullet which will give you a very pleasant 1034 fps out of a 6 inch barrel. It will take anything up to coyote size with this load. A good choice if you want to use only one power is 2400. You can load a 158 gr bullet from 1024 fps to 1344 fps in a 6 inch barrel. In ending I should add: unless you are a very good shot you will not see any difference in a 38 vs. a 357 case. The good thing about 38 cases is they are available by the 1000 very cheap. Look for once fired and they will be about ½ the price of new. Also, I should add that the reason I considered the 180 good for short range is that you will not be able to get enough velocity at extended range from a handgun for it to open reliably. I would not shoot the 180 grain bullet at deer size game below the 900 fps threshold. For deer size game try the 158 gr XTP at higher velocities. Do not shoot less than a 158 gr for deer, because penetration will be greatly retarded. Get a good book and read through it before any loading. Most powder manufacturers have small books free. Scheels and other sporting good stores all have them.


----------

